# Mal wieder Zonealarm



## Citral (27. August 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich weiß, das ist ein leidiges Thema, aber bitte bitte bitte helft mir - ich dreh noch durch!

Ich hab ein kleines Heimnetzwerk (1 PC per LAN-Verbindung im Internet) und 1 Laptop (der soll auch aufs Internet bzw. auch auf die Daten vom 1.PC  zugreifen können).

So. Ich hab Zonealarm am PC installiert - da erkennt er 2x "Adapter-Subnetz". Der erste ist meine Realtek-Karte (= Verbindung zum Internet; Zone: Internet) und der 2. ist MAC-Brückenminiport (=die Netzwerkverbindung zum Laptop mit der IP 192.168.0.1). Standardmäßig ist der 2.Subnetz-Adapter auf "Internet-Zone" gestellt - das hab ich mal auf "Sichere Zone" umgestellt. Das würde für mich bedeuten: "Alles was über diese Netzwerkkarte stattfindet, ist sicher (ob das nun sicherheitstechnisch gut ist oder nicht, sei in den Raum gestellt - ich will nur mal, daß es funktioniert !).

So. Dann hab ich über die Windows-Option "Ein Heim- oder kleines Firmennetzwerk einrichten" mittels einer Diskette alle Installationsschritte ordnungsgemäß durchgeführt. Auf dem PC wurde eine Netzwerkbrücke mit der IP 192.168.0.1 erstellt und auf dem Laptop eine Netzwerkbrücke OHNE statischer IP (IP-Adresse automatisch beziehen). Wenn ich am Laptop "IPCONFIG" ausführe, dann wirft er mir für den Netzwerkadapter des Laptops die IP 192.168.0.84 aus. Doch selbst wenn ich diese IP als Subnetz in Zonealarm am PC der sicheren Zone zuweise, bekomme ich keinen Zugriff auf das Internet bzw. auf die Daten vom PC. Wenn ich Zonealarm am PC deaktiviere, dann komm ich mit dem Laptop ins Internet und kann auch auf die Dateien vom PC zugreifen.

Ich sitz nun schon seit 2 Tagen an dem Prob - ihr seid meine letzte Rettung.
Was kann ich tun? Bitte helft mir - ich weiß nicht mehr weiter! 

Danke schonmal im voraus.
LG, Citral


----------



## Citral (27. August 2004)

Ok, ich hab jetzt mal sowohl am PC als auch am Laptop die Netzwerkkarten komplett aus dem Gerätemanager gelöscht, neu installiert und das Netzwerk manuell eingerichtet. So - das funkt jetzt mal generell. Zonealarm ist aktiv, und ich kann die freigegeben Resourcen beider Rechner nutzen (Drucker, freigegebene Ordner,...).

Das Problem ist jetzt nur, daß ich mit dem Laptop nicht ins Internet komm (was allerdings schon funktionert, sobald ich ZA am PC deaktiviere).

Beim Versuch mit dem Laptop Google aufzurufen bekomm ich am PC die Meldung "Die Firewall hat gesperrt Internet Zugriff auf http://www.google.at (66.102.11.99) (HTTP) von Ihrem Computer [TCP-Flags: S]."

Wenn ich nun in ZA am PC im Protokoll nachsehe und Google freigebe, dann darf ich vom Laptop aus ab sofort Google verwenden - aber das ist ja wohl nicht Sinn der Sache...

Darum ein paar (konkretere) Fragen:
1) Im PC ist ja ne LAN-Karte mit der IP 192.168.0.1 und im Laptop eine LAN-Karte mit der IP 192.168.0.2. Muss ich die beide in die sichere Zone geben oder nur den Laptop oder nur den PC? (Funktionieren tut weder dies noch das noch beides).

2) Ich hab am Laptop sowohl als Standardgateway als auch als DNS-Server die IP 192.168.0.1 vom PC angegeben. OHNE ZA bekomm ich so eine Internetverbindung am Laptop - aber kann es sein, daß ZA sich daran stößt?

3) Als Verbindungselemente werden auf beiden Rechnern "Client für Microsoft-Netzwerke", "Datei und Druckerfreigabe" und "TCP/IP" verwendet. Fehlt da was? Generell natürlich nicht, aber vielleicht braucht ja ZA für eine gemeinsam benutzte Internetverbindung ein weiteres Protokoll...

Vielleicht weiss ja jetzt jemand Rat  

Danke, Gruß, Citral


----------



## imweasel (28. August 2004)

Hi,

kann es sein, das du ein ähnliches Problem wie in diesem Posting  hast?

ZA unterstützt ICS nur in den PRO Versionen!


----------



## Citral (28. August 2004)

Stimmt - hab gerade die Test-Version von ZA Pro aktiviert und siehe da - alles funktioniert! ZA Pro erkennt beide Netzwerke, fragt kurz nach, was Internet und was Netzwerk ist und dann muss man bei den erweiterten Einstellungen noch "Dieser Computer ist ein ICS/NAT-Gateway" anhacken - FERTIG.

Könnt ihr "ZA Pro 4" als Kauf-SW empfehlen? Hab gerade geschaut, was das Teil kostet...

Auf der Zonelabs-HP kostet´s 49,95 Eur. Abzüglich "Ermäßigung", zuzügl. Steuer kommt man trotzdem auf knapp 50 Euro. Allerdings ist da noch ne SW mit dabei, irgendso ein Popup-Blocker-IP-Verdecker-Anonym-Surfer-Teil. Wer´s braucht...

Aber ACHTUNG ! Auf Amazon gibts ZA 4 PRO um schlappe 29,99 !


----------



## Radhad (3. September 2004)

Den DNS Eintrag solltest du mal beim Laptop entfernen, dein PC ist ja kein Proxy sonder nur ein Gateway!


MfG Radhad


----------

